

Apache CouchDB 1.5.1 Released (security release) - dochtman
https://blogs.apache.org/couchdb/entry/apache_couchdb_1_5_1

======
janl
Worth noting, this is not related to Heartbleed. Find a Heartbleed-related
advisory at
[https://blogs.apache.org/couchdb/entry/couchdb_and_the_heart...](https://blogs.apache.org/couchdb/entry/couchdb_and_the_heartbleed_ssl)

